# 2021 Uber eyes food drone delivery



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/uber-ambitiously-eyes-2021-for-food-delivery-drones-launch-1540163425









Uber Technologies Inc. envisions taking to the skies with a fleet of food-delivery drones in as little as three years, an ambitious timeline for a ride-hailing company that would face numerous technical challenges and regulatory hurdles.

The San Francisco company is seeking an operations executive who can help make delivery drones functional as soon as next year and commercially operational in multiple markets by 2021, according to a job posting that appeared on Uber's website. App-reliant Uber has limited experience developing hardware beyond its nascent electric scooters and its equipment for self-driving vehicles, an as-yet unproven technology.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh yeah they’ll be able to pull that off. They’re trolling for more dumbass investors.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

there are going to be some well fed homeless junkies!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> there are going to be some well fed homeless junkies!


Or some of us that need to keep sharp on our skills for moving targets.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> there are going to be some well fed homeless junkies!


Well, if they stick with Uber navigation, I expect half of the drones to either fly in circles or crash into buildings. For the other half, I plan to do my part, get a hunter-killer class drone and go all "Space Invaders" on any and all Uber drones to be found. Show absolutely no mercy like an Uber goon would to a guy delivering a petition.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

given how hard apartment complex deliveries/pickups are....

This could be the greatest thing ever for people of low socioeconomic status.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Uber already has drones delivering food- you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah, it'll only take five hours to send it from the restaurant to the customer, while paying someone to navigate it lol

i mean, come on now lol


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I could see Uber recruiting drone owners to use their own drones to deliver food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/uber-ambitiously-eyes-2021-for-food-delivery-drones-launch-1540163425
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noise pollution.
Bad enough the airwaves are FILLED with radio frequencies !



mrpjfresh said:


> Well, if they stick with Uber navigation, I expect half of the drones to either fly in circles or crash into buildings. For the other half, I plan to do my part, get a hunter-killer class drone and go all "Space Invaders" on any and all Uber drones to be found. Show absolutely no mercy like an Uber goon would to a guy delivering a petition.


" DRONES " skeet shooting for Prizes !


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Skeet Skeet


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look at Me
Your Drone iz mine Now !


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If anyone could master seamlessly flying cheeseburgers in an urban environment, it is unquestionably UBER!

LMAO!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Well, if they stick with Uber navigation, I expect half of the drones to either fly in circles or crash into buildings. For the other half, I plan to do my part, get a hunter-killer class drone and go all "Space Invaders" on any and all Uber drones to be found. Show absolutely no mercy like an Uber goon would to a guy delivering a petition.


I have a feeling this was partially meant as a joke. But, for any that may be considering the same, the FAA will come down on you like a terrorist. It may only be a drone but there is no gray area when it come to downing aircraft. There have already been a few instances where people have shot down drones over their property and landed in a whole heap of 'shtuff'.

Just saying...

To the OP, I find this whole idea to be a joke and only more hype for uber's IPO.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I might get a hunting hawk.






I'm gonna name them Freedom and Bubbles.

Freedom, Bubbles go get my dinner..

Good job freedom, looks like a Panera's sandwich.

Dang it bubbles... just another Big Mac.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

All I keep picturing...

Is two drones smacking together...

And creating a huge mess...

With food Falling from the sky...8>O

What happened to you today...

Oh I was headed into work...

And I got Ubered...8>)

On the bright side...

It actually tasted pretty good...!

Rakos


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Uber already has drones delivering food- you.


----------

